# Herkules



## Gammler (26. November 2005)

servus,

hat wer von euch morgen (sonntag) lust ein bissi am Herkules rumzuheizen?
meldet euch einfach!


----------



## Riding Cat (1. Dezember 2005)

Blöd,

zu spät gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gammler (4. Dezember 2005)

hi,

wär eh ned gegangen war noch übelst voll vom vortag   

Gruß


----------



## Riding Cat (4. Dezember 2005)

na dann,

vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am Herkules oder auf irgendeinem Trail


----------



## Muckemacker (9. Dezember 2005)

bock auf treff noch?
waere auch interessiert an nem herkules trip 
mit was fuer bikes wuerdet ihr fahren?
hab naemlich 2: ein cc und ein dirtbike


----------



## Riding Cat (10. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab nur CC


----------



## oOSportfreundOo (14. März 2006)

moin leuds wie schautz aus am herkules da solls ne "dh strecke geben " oder sowas inenr art .. wisst ihr was davon .. gibts schööne trails wo sich mein trombone wohlfühlt ???


----------



## Torsten (14. März 2006)

oOSportfreundOo schrieb:
			
		

> moin leuds wie schautz aus am herkules da solls ne "dh strecke geben " oder sowas inenr art .. wisst ihr was davon .. gibts schööne trails wo sich mein trombone wohlfühlt ???



Da gibt's keine DH-Strecke, auch würde ich von solchen Aktionen Abstand nehmen, da der Herkules im Bergpark liegt und man sich mit solchen Downhill-Aktionen keine Freunde schafft.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (16. März 2006)

oOSportfreundOo schrieb:
			
		

> moin leuds wie schautz aus am herkules da solls ne "dh strecke geben " oder sowas inenr art .. wisst ihr was davon .. gibts schööne trails wo sich mein trombone wohlfühlt ???



Es gibt einen sehr schönen Trail von der Südseite des Dörnbergs runter, endet am Restaurant wo die Straße nach Ahnatal-Weimar abgeht.

Meiner Meinung nach einer der schönsten und abwechslungsreichsten Trails in der Umgebung Kassel. Länge ca. 5km.


----------



## PureHate (17. März 2006)




----------



## mobbl_ks (19. März 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt einen sehr schönen Trail von der Südseite des Dörnbergs runter, endet am Restaurant wo die Straße nach Ahnatal-Weimar abgeht.
> Meiner Meinung nach einer der schönsten und abwechslungsreichsten Trails in der Umgebung Kassel. Länge ca. 5km.



Ja, den bin ich letzten Herbst das erste (und bisher leider das einzige) Mal gefahren. Hat viel Spaß gemacht, trotz Hardtail... Warte jetzt nur noch auf wärmeres Wetter, muss unbedingt wieder was für die Fitness tun 
Ich hasse kälte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlex (16. August 2006)

kann mir einer von euch beiden vielleicht grob die richtung zum einstieg des trails auf der südseite des dörnbergs geben? ich wohne in direkter umgebung des dörnbergs kennen den trail aber noch nicht.


----------



## ch40s (8. November 2009)

ist mit dem trail vlt der wanderweg zum hohen dörnberg gemeint und dann auf halbem weg wieder runter eher nach osten richtung ahnatal?
der ist maximal 40cm breit ohne geländer und gerade voll mit blättern und drunter natürlich typisch dörnberg nur steine.


----------



## El Butre (8. November 2009)

Am besten fährst Du ab der Igelsburg den Weg mit der Makierung " II " in Richtung Hoher Dörnberg,immer die Asphaltstraße rauf bis unterhalb des Dörnbergs,an einer Wiese zweigt ein Pfad ab (Makierung "F")und dann weiter bis Gasthaus Ahnatal.


----------



## cube-acid (12. August 2010)

Hey meint ihr den "Arne-graben"?
ja da habt ihr recht ist echt sehr schön aber mal solle aufpassen das es einigermaßen trocken ist , denn sonst wirds echt rutschig.
ich kenne leider nur diesen trail, und den am "hohlen stein" ist auch ganz schön.
kann mal bitte jemand schreiben wo es noch ein paar
schöne in meiner umgebung ( dörnberg) gibt ?
wäre echt nett vielleicht fährt mal ja mal ne runde zusammen


----------

